# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Supplier for Programmable Control Timers?



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Does anyone know of a source for a programmable (digital) control timer that accepts two 3-prong plugs and each outlet can be individually controlled? It will be used for my power compact light hood to control the photoperiod of the two light banks (two cords) I have checked the local Home Depot with no success. I found one on the internet from StopwatchesUSA. However, it is a bit of an over-kill....six outlets, three that can be individually controlled, and $80. I guess, the other option would be to use two of the analog, single outlet timers...easy to find... for each cord. For now, I would like to continue looking for one unit that will provide the individual control. Any leads will be appreciated.

George


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Does anyone know of a source for a programmable (digital) control timer that accepts two 3-prong plugs and each outlet can be individually controlled? It will be used for my power compact light hood to control the photoperiod of the two light banks (two cords) I have checked the local Home Depot with no success. I found one on the internet from StopwatchesUSA. However, it is a bit of an over-kill....six outlets, three that can be individually controlled, and $80. I guess, the other option would be to use two of the analog, single outlet timers...easy to find... for each cord. For now, I would like to continue looking for one unit that will provide the individual control. Any leads will be appreciated.

George


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I just got 2 single outlet digital timers $20 each, Walmart, and a 6 outlet surge protector, $3, Big Lots. The 2 digital timers fit, but cover sereral of the open outlets, leaving only one outlet open which I put a 3 outlet plug into, $1, Big Lots.

So, the two banks of lights are on separate digital timers, and there are 3 always-on outlets for the filter and such.

Total cost $44.

The X10 units at Home Depot or Lowes, I forget which, might also be an option, but I don't recall the cost total, a single appliance control was about $14, plus the control unit was extra. I guess you'd still need a power strip for all those plugs anyhow.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I actually have the same question, so maybe one of the folks with a large AHSupply hood can let us know how they do it. It must be pretty unweildy to have a timer for each ballast, then the moonlight, then the fans, etc.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I use the combination three-prong plugs you can get at Wal-Mart--three plugs in, one out. I plug the combination into the timer and then I can connect up to three devices in one timer. Of course, that presupposes that all three devices are on the same schedule, but it simplifies matters for big light fixtures with multiple power cords, and powered reactors and solenoids, too. To stagger your lights, though, I don't know of any solution besides another timer.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

It's funny, but I am looking for the same thing, except I want more outlets. 

I have actually started some research on building my own digital logic using a microcontroller. 

Mine is a little more difficult because I want three individually controllable outlets, and a temperature sensor that can override all or some of the outlets if the water temperature gets too high.

I'm a techno geek, and once I start something, I always seem to keep adding stuff until it is overkill.

Dave


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks much to all those who responded to my question. It's a product that apparently is not in great demand either by aquarists or the general public. I will probably end up going along the lines of anonapersona....two timers (digital or analog)plugged into a multiple plug bar/surge protector....it's workable but just adds a little more clutter to the back of the aquarium. However, considering the amount of money I have spent on this "HOBBY" in the last 3 months, the $80 for the StopwatchesUSA digital control timer would be a drop in the bucket.

Dave, for those of us who are "technically and electrically" challenged", I'm envious of your project to built a high tech version...digital microcontroller?#@* using digital logic?#@*. Good luck and keep us updated on your progress. I received a new PC this week and I'm already sweat'n' bullets just thinking about the installation and configuration....tech support here I come.

Regards,
George


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Why not use an X-10 setup. You can get a 4-device timer controller for $30

http://www.smarthome.com/1100x.html

and appliance controller devices for $13 each
http://www.smarthome.com/2002.html

Looks pretty slick to me!

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BobAlston:
> Why not use an X-10 setup. You can get a 4-device timer controller for $30
> ...


Hey Bob, this is a really interesting timer. For a single tank with two individually controlled lights it would cost $56.00 ($30 for base, 2 x $13.00 for the controller devices). BUT, if you have two tanks...even if they are in different rooms in your house, it would only cost an additional $26.00 to control it's two separate lights. Very cool. Do you know of anyone using these?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know anyone using them. Also, as I read further, you may need to add additional devices including
a) filters for individual devices likes TVs, motors, etc that interfere
b) bridge device - since houses are wired with both phases of the electric - and device needed to cross over from one to the other

Best to read more about who has had success with them.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I believe RTR has all his tanks controled by the X-10. I think it is Lowes that has them in stock, saving shipping costs, at about the same price.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

And if you use the individual timers, which tend to cover other outlets, you can use a one foot power extension cord to resolve this problem:

http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?T1=121+2535

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, $9 a plug.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope 5 pack for $9
But they sell singles $1.79 each. Not sure min order or shipping costs.

And these guys have single item for $2 but $10 min order.
http://www.national-tech.com/specs/10w1-04201.htm

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

My bad, gotta get better at reading the first line....


----------



## imported_RTR (Sep 11, 2003)

I've been married to X-10 for a long time. Multi-tank folks will lose their tiny minds if they depend on individual timers with 2-3 per tank - especially if the situation is like mine, with many power outages (above ground wiring running through the woods on a mountain ridge). X-10 has battery backup, not for the lights themselves, but for the programs. They even give you idiot lights to remind you to replace batteries.

The investment is more than individual timers, but so is what you get for it. My originals were direct from X-10, now I tend to just pick up extras from Radio Shack (not carrying the X-10 label, but they are the same and use the identical frequencies, fully interchangeable) who carry them as "home automation".

The appliance individual modules are three-prong, and what you need for fluorescents. Incandescent lamp modules are only two-prong polarized, and are dimmable.

If you want whole-hog and near smart-house levels of automation, you can program the whole deal via PC or Mac.

I should get paid for advertising for them...but unfortumnately I'm just a satisfied user.

Edit: In the pics from the GWAPA workshop, I'm the bald-headed pot-bellied old coot in the yellow shirt. I just happen to have been caught holding one X-10 (via Radio Shack) module and one regular timer in my hand. An old controller module (X-10 itself) is on the table directly in front of me to the right of the Radio Shack package for the appliance module.

"Where's the fish?" - Neptune

[This message was edited by RTR on Tue October 14 2003 at 07:23 AM.]


----------

